# Variety Pack



## godtea (Mar 25, 2008)

Has any one tried the SENSI SEEDS indoor mix deal ?
25 seeds (Blind grab) for the price of a pack of ten.
Sounds good to me ,but what do I know?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds good to me too. I might grab a pack of those.


----------

